# Indian PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) now online



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

If your are a Delhi resident then you can now apply for PCC online 
1. 7 days processing time.
2 PPC letter to your email.

This facility started recently since Aug 8 2015. Hope same facility starts for all other states of India soon. :fingerscrossed:

Please visit below site for more details.
:: DELHI POLICE Shanti Sewa Nyaya ::

lane:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

That PCC isn't accepted by DIBP.

For candidates in India, the correct one to be obtained is from Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
For overseas candidates, PCC issued by VFS/ Indian Embassy in their country.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That PCC isn't accepted by DIBP.
> 
> For candidates in India, the correct one to be obtained is from Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> For overseas candidates, PCC issued by VFS/ Indian Embassy in their country.


Is it ? They have mentioned that PCC issued online can be used for immigration as well


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

They might have mentioned that, but its proven enough times here on the forum that it is not accepted. For instance here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cc-police-rather-ask-pcc-passport-office.html


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> They might have mentioned that, but its proven enough times here on the forum that it is not accepted. For instance here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cc-police-rather-ask-pcc-passport-office.html


Hmm ok. May be CO's are used to the usual PCC and are not aware about this Online PCC.
May be in future once more and more people start submitting online PCC then they might include this in their DIBP website.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

naga_me87 said:


> Hmm ok. May be CO's are used to the usual PCC and are not aware about this Online PCC.
> May be in future once more and more people start submitting online PCC then they might include this in their DIBP website.


I don't think Aus Immigration will accept a document just because people start submitting them. I guess, this is something the MEA has to handle, they must recognize the PCC from Police Station the same as the one from PSKs and probably inform Immigration Depts of other countries.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Hmm ok. May be CO's are used to the usual PCC and are not aware about this Online PCC.
> May be in future once more and more people start submitting online PCC then they might include this in their DIBP website.


URGENT HELP!

I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document. 
However I yesterday read about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website (I am from Delhi) and the case officer didnt say anything about India PCC.

My FBIclearance is expected to reach me by next week. Meanwhile, should I apply for India PCC through Passport kendra office or the Delhi police website PCC is fine????


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> URGENT HELP!
> 
> I had applied for visa 190 under VIC nomination and all my documents are complete except for FBI (USA) police clearance. Also my case officer was appointed and asked for only this pending document.
> However I yesterday read about Passport Kendra Seva for India PCC. The India PCC which I have submitted is through Delhi police website (I am from Delhi) and the case officer didnt say anything about India PCC.
> ...


As quoted above by forum members, you should try obtaining PCC from PSK only and if your address in passport is same as your current residing address, you should get your PCC on the same day you visit PSK for submitting required documents, if address is different then you need to go through police verification process and then only PSK will issue PCC (it will ideally take around 10 days)

All the Best!


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied PCC through PSK. And Police verification happened a week back. Today I got a call from someone who told me that he is from Local Intelligence and he wants to meet me regarding PCC tomorrow. Does someone got contacted by Local Intelligence people? Is this normal or some kind of a fake thing as usually happens in India?


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied PCC through PSK. And Police verification happened a week back. Today I got a call from someone who told me that he is from Local Intelligence and he wants to meet me regarding PCC tomorrow. Does someone got contacted by Local Intelligence people? Is this normal or some kind of a fake thing as usually happens in India?


----------

